# Nancy Pelosi dumber than soap



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't say it, it's on youtube. What's our total population again? Nancy says 500 million Americans a month loose their job. They are so flippant about exaggerating, but they need to have a brain to do it successfully.

Headlines on Drudge: '500 MILLION AMERICANS LOSE JOBS EVERY MONTH'...

I didn't hear her say per month, but it's still total stupidity. Liberals think it's more important to pronounce your words correctly (without Texas accent) and spell potato correct.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

wow...

Population of the US is just over 300 million.......


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah, but for Pelosi, she was close...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

All she is trying to do is generate fear amongst the masses. If we don't let big government run wild, life as we know it is over. She pulled the same 500 million crap on Fox News with Chris Wallace on sunday and he corrected her.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

C'mon Ryan, dont forget to call Pelosi a fear mongerer..

or is it different for democrats in power vs retired republicans?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Pelosi is such a blathering idiot too...

She is the worst of the worst

I can't even stand to listen to her voice without cringing


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

R y a n said:


> Pelosi is such a blathering idiot too...
> 
> She is the worst of the worst
> 
> I can't even stand to listen to her voice without cringing


Thats my favorite R y a n post of all time. (non bp of course) :beer:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

What did soap do to deserve thiscomparison?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

she means Noth Americans

Information from the L. A. Times.

1. 40% of all workers in L. A. County ( L. A. County has 10.2 million 
people)are working for cash and not paying taxes. This is because they 
are predominantly illegal immigrants working without a green card. 
2. 95% of warrants for murder in Los Angeles are for illegal aliens. 
3. 75% of people on the most wanted list in Los Angeles are illegal 
aliens. 
4. Over 2/3 of all births in Los Angeles County are to illegal alien 
Mexicans on Medi-Cal , whose births were paid for by taxpayers. 
5. Nearly 35% of all inmates in California detention centers are Mexican 
nationals here illegally 
6. Over 300,000 illegal aliens in Los Angeles County are living in 
garages. 
7. The FBI reports half of all gang members in Los Angeles are most 
likely illegal aliens from south of the border. 
8. Nearly 60% of all occupants of HUD properties are illegal. 
9. 21 radio stations in L. A. are Spanish speaking. 
10. In L. A. County 5.1 million people speak English, 3.9 million speak 
Spanish. 
(There are 10.2 million people in L. A. County . )

(All 10 of the above are from the Los Angeles Times)

Less than 2% of illegal aliens are picking our crops, but 29% are on 
welfare. Over 70% of the United States' annual population growth (and 
over 90% of California , Florida , and New York ) results from immigration. 
29% of inmates in federal prisons are illegal aliens.

this is just california so maybe when you consider all the states????


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The interesting thing is that California voted conservative on their propostitions in November. I think it was a california animal rights group that got timberwolves put back on the endangered list.

Still waiting for the "big one"


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

What kind of math course do liberals take? It certainly doesn't match with the math I learned.
As I was grumbling about the proposed waste in the stimulus package today, one of my liberal friends told me that the government should do something meaningful to boost the economy, "like give us each $20,000 or something." I questioned where that money would come from. He talked about $3 billion that Bush wasted on something. $3 billion divided by 300million. Is that $10 per American citizen or am I missing something? I don't think I could convince him of that though.
Surely they must have some unique math, because these "good", "honest" libs certainly wouldn't intentionally spew ridiculous numbers solely intended to deceive ignorant Americans so that they can advance their agendas.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> "good", "honest" libs certainly wouldn't intentionally spew ridiculous numbers


Oh, no I am sure they wouldn't. I'm sure Nancy Pelosi is right and 500 million people in America loose their jobs every month.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

She was adding the intrest to the 500,000 people. Kind of the opposite on how they forget the interest on the $900billion package would put us way over a trillion dollars!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What do you think the media would have said if Dan Quayle or Sarah Palin had displayed this mathematical illiteracy and American disconnect? I know everyone on this site would have overlooked a blunder like that from Sarah, but how about the liberals as a whole (no pun intended).


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> What do you think the media would have said if Dan Quayle or Sarah Palin had displayed this mathematical illiteracy and American disconnect? I know everyone on this site would have overlooked a blunder like that from Sarah, but how about the liberals as a whole (no pun intended).


I wouldn't of overlooked it I would have aknowledge that it was pretty hot the way she messed up her numbers. :wink: :lol:

But, the media would have had a fricken "O"face with that one. But I will say the media has definately started to figure out they can't sugar coat Obama's and his cabinets crooked ways anymore.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Pelosi and Reid are effectively curtailing Obama's progress on the stimulus bill......how foolish of Obama to continue to bow down to these 2 idiots.......he is STILL their proverbial lap dog......no other way to see it.
he is crazy to think the repubs or even the majority of Americans approve of pork barrel spending.......this bill should address housing and bank reform........until you stabilize both those markets, no amount of pointless spending is going to be meaningful or helpful.....we are doomed if we go down this path.

Obama is not leading, he is being led!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Much of the stimulus package is just going back to government. That should simply go in the budget. To do it this way is just sort of slight of hand in my book. Most of the stimulus is just an eight year old democrat wish list and they are using the economy as an excuse to rob the American people and get their pet things funded. That and reward those who have done them favors. 
I forget which part of that stimulus package was set up for organizations to tap into. However, I was listening to a local talk radio station out of Fargo, North Dakota and one of them would have had 250 million that ACORN could have taped into. Ya, that's what we want to do let ACORN get their hands on 250 million to support screwing with more elections.


----------

